# Taipei pics (Fresh pics shot by myself!)



## Rachmaninov (Aug 5, 2004)

*Rachmaninov's Best of Taipei Thread*

















^Taipei Living Mall

















^Taipei 101









^Warner Village









^Some graffiti









^A random shot in a shop

































^Taipei 101 again...









^Grand Hyatt

























































^Taipei CBD









































































^Zhongzheng Memorial

All are shot in my 3-day trip to Taiwan! Enjoy!!!


----------



## Sonic from Padova (Nov 23, 2004)

Cool!


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Nice photos. Too bad the observation deck was closed.


----------



## Victoria (Feb 23, 2005)

Great photos, thanks for sharing.


----------



## kamloon (Aug 8, 2004)

i like taipei!!


----------



## juan_en_el_valle (May 10, 2005)

Cooool!


----------



## Ashok (Jul 17, 2004)

nice pics,

i like Zhongzheng Memorial a lot


----------



## vvill (Sep 20, 2002)

cool cool!


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

yeah cool to see some other pics from that city then only 101   kay:
Thanks for sharing these with us!


----------



## KaohsiungWalker (Mar 17, 2005)

I like it


----------



## EndlessWalt (Feb 19, 2005)

yeah! it looks fantastic


----------



## Indyman (Apr 1, 2005)

Taipei 101 is one of my favorite buildings. I like the color.


----------



## trueapprentice (Aug 12, 2005)

i have never been there, but wouldn't mind visiting to see for myself !
nice pics


----------

